# [Project]Illuminatti[Raven RV01]



## [DGK] (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi there,After 7 months my project is halfway done,-Still in progress,but operational,currently running at 3.8ghz atm.Water cooling plans is underway,im working underground but cause the people here in TPU are friendly,nice and willing to help i decided to make my project Public only here in TPU I have a Private Worklog its meant only for close friends,co workers and friends friends. ,Plans for Dual looping,watercooling components and sleeving. Will update pics from time to time.
Fetching comments,Suggestions,Ideas,revisions,etc that would help me finish "Illuminatti"
Some people here in TPU might know me  already.Please dont Criticize as it will only lead us to nothing.


Hope im welcome and please do enjoi
[DGK]AndreaSilverEyes

Starting from a Half-done "Illuminatti"
pics

*EN GARDE!*









Current stats;









*ILLUMINATTI Present*


----------



## bogmali (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice Homie.....Like the lightshow.....




From another Triskelion member...........batch 1986 Angeles City, Pampanga


----------



## [DGK] (Jul 29, 2009)

*Mods*

*Mods applied;*
OCZ XTC RAM cooler Powder coated Black +(sticker not included)
original color.




Final Surge




Coolit Freezone Faceplate Replacement




3mm Alum Diamond plate




Got this from some metal production warehouse at the back of the shop.Intentionally went there to look for steel and aluminum stuff and found these on a Aluminum Recycle Bin.It was laying on top of all the other scrap Aluminums as if it is waiting for me,its size when i took it was like more or less 46x15".
I plasma cut'd it myself to match the Freezone's original faceplate size at my uncle's shop and powder coated the plate myself,the reason i get to do this all by myself is cuz the shop is too busy and i went there @ working hours.

*The Badge*
This caught my Eye in a Belt buckle boutique in the mall.





My cousin used a Angle Grinder with a cutting disc outfitted to cut off the Buckle locks @ the Back





Applied 3m back2back adhesives (the one that MNPCtech uses to apply Plexiglass  window sidepanels) on these layers





Done


----------



## [DGK] (Jul 29, 2009)

Reserved for Cable sleeving.


----------



## [DGK] (Jul 29, 2009)

Reserved for CPU-NB-SB-loop


----------



## [DGK] (Jul 29, 2009)

Reserved Parts Pics


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2009)

First, i have to ask one thing.. What is the top for the pump? I have a EK D5 X-top and I can't have my cover on mine... lol

I will say that it's shaping to be a nice Raven. Makes me think twice about even turning my back on the baby.. 

What was the reason you went away from the NZXT front pannel? wasn't enough amps/wattage for the fans/set up?

Now i can see why it took so long..

 

and welcome to TPU.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 29, 2009)

My eyes got glued on the clarity of each pic


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 29, 2009)

+1 

Some tips on photography pls


----------



## legends84 (Jul 29, 2009)

you have a really nice mod.. really pro..

yo bro.. r u going to w/c those GTX295 soon? I think it will be nice.. but the way ur gtx295 placed in that raven, it's possible to w/c them?

where did u get that decepticon logo? is that a sticker? really like it


----------



## [DGK] (Jul 29, 2009)

*[Looping Plan]"Silhouette"*


-Canceled-

-Reserved-


----------



## legends84 (Jul 29, 2009)

nice.. hope to see ur complete build soon..


----------



## method526 (Jul 29, 2009)

its...BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2009)

How you feel about modding wires? you could redo the wiring and sleeving of the fans in the back of the case (on the rad) to one single fan header. Or something like this and just sleeve it. The site, Performance PC's will ship most places, and even if you ask, they'll mod and sleeve it for ya. Most products they sell are all ready done up. Pretty good work from them. IMHO

Thanks for showing the pump. I have the Ver. 2 top.. So it sinks in around the pump... I need to find a use for it or sell it.

Great stuff all round, just one more thing.. For the pump, why the Extender like that? Just wondering.


----------



## [DGK] (Jul 29, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Very nice Homie.....Like the lightshow.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Brod



legends84 said:


> you have a really nice mod.. really pro..
> 
> yo bro.. r u going to w/c those GTX295 soon? I think it will be nice.. but the way ur gtx295 placed in that raven, it's possible to w/c them?
> 
> where did u get that decepticon logo? is that a sticker? really like it


yes im working on WC-ing the GPU's now the Looping pics shown is for the Quad 295s,yea man im really having a hard time figuring out how to loop this case i need a Pro to help me out wit this-
Started cutting out 2 holes @ the Top o the case.The Decepticon Badge is 12ga. Steel material i think.Bought it off a Belt Boutique shop in a mall.Try hitting a Belt Buckle Boutique and get confused what to get,like i did,First choice i was like im gonna get a nice Hello Hello Kitty Face and Place it on my Freezones Plate as badge cuz ma daughter like HHK so much.



Assassin48 said:


> +1
> 
> Some tips on photography pls


Hi there hope this helps
Camera
Nikon D300




Cold Storm said:


> First, i have to ask one thing.. What is the top for the pump? I have a EK D5 X-top and I can't have my cover on mine... lol
> 
> I will say that it's shaping to be a nice Raven. Makes me think twice about even turning my back on the baby..
> 
> ...



First of all thanx,
-We have the same pump top will get the BP pump top for the 2nd loop
-Thanx for comment,Get Raven but DO NOT get the Raven 2 bbqsauce @ that case.
-NZXT,haha i have no more D bay room-Cuz im getting sci-Fi champ,oh and the pic of the "no NZXT D bay" is just a test mount,tried cramping up the D bays so that i can check the gaps bet. the tubes n fittings of the pump n Res.I have my eye on that Xi-Fi Champ,and prolly add it with the EK bay+DVD Dr.+and NZXT Fan ctrl.
-dont get bored man,cuz this WILL take REALLY loooong.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, I'd have to get rid of the NZXT too if I was going that route. Sound is the best thing in life!

Won't get bored... Just look at my log.. I've took so long because of work that it's not even funny.. Not as much as you, yet.


----------



## [DGK] (Jul 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> How you feel about modding wires? you could redo the wiring and sleeving of the fans in the back of the case (on the rad) to one single fan header. Or something like this and just sleeve it. The site, Performance PC's will ship most places, and even if you ask, they'll mod and sleeve it for ya. Most products they sell are all ready done up. Pretty good work from them. IMHO
> 
> Thanks for showing the pump. I have the Ver. 2 top.. So it sinks in around the pump... I need to find a use for it or sell it.
> 
> Great stuff all round, just one more thing.. For the pump, why the Extender like that? Just wondering.



Yea PPCS is the best thats where i bought my WC paraphernalia's,yea man the sleeving option @ PPCS is Pro Status Definitely "so choice" shop,I buy in bulk when it comes to PPCS cuz of the..what u call that? coast to cost surcharge? 
And for the system Hardwares like Mob-GPU-etc,i go for NCIX since im from canada only takes 2-3 business days to get my purchase.

About the pump i took that EK top cuz of its Dimensions.Perfectly fits (shown in Picture) the set up i planned.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2009)

[DGK] said:


> Yea PPCS is the best thats where i bought my WC paraphernalia's,yea man the sleeving option @ PPCS is Pro Status Definitely "so choice" shop,I buy in bulk when it comes to PPCS cuz of the..what u call that? coast to cost surcharge?
> And for the system Hardwares like Mob-GPU-etc,i go for NCIX since im from canada only takes 2-3 business days to get my purchase.
> 
> About the pump i took that EK top cuz of its Dimensions.Perfectly fits (shown in Picture) the set up i planned.



Yeah, your right on the calling... NCIX is a great place. I check that often, but since we have Newegg in the us, I go there for shipping. Only bad part on my half with PPC is that it's across the state from me, so i get tax apon shipping. But, I love the quality of their stuff, and ordered to much from them.. lol.. Sidewinder and Petra are great since if it's out, they can get it asap for ya... I haven't asked PPC for anything like that yet.. Might have to for my build after doing temp testing.  

BTw, can't wait to see temps for the set up also. Should be pretty good.


Also, what camera are you using to take the beautiful pictures? lady wants to know..


----------



## [DGK] (Jul 29, 2009)

used 2 Diff cameras btw,the First pics above under the Projects Intro is
Finepix (Fujifilm) Z2 17.1xz 3x optical/5.7Dig
For Takin pic with lights/leds
and for the Looping plan pics its

Nikon D300
Flash (if used): SB-900
Lenses: Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 (Pro glass), Nikon 50mm F1.8
For Natural shots (talking about natural sunlight from your window)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

im amazed at how everything was planned.  You know which type of fitting, where, etc.  Amazing build, cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Jul 29, 2009)

great stuff, all quality parts. very nice


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 29, 2009)

This is a sick setup I love what you did with the belt buckle!


----------



## [DGK] (Jul 30, 2009)

Still havent Decided on what CPU block i should get.
For now i have my eye on these guys
*D-tek Fusion V2*








*Heat Killer black 3.0*




Material: Electrolyte copper, POM, stainless steel
Dimensions (block): 59 x 59 x 17,5mm
Weight: approx. 150g
Pressure tested: 5 bar
Seal: EPDM 75 (max. 150°C)
Thread size: G1/4" (DIN ISO 228-1)

no other i7 CPU Blocks out there that pleases my eye.Only these 2 Blings for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2009)

HK block


----------



## Duxx (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice rig, very nice photography.. very damn sexy.


----------



## [DGK] (Jul 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> HK block


Ye i've herd good stuff bout this Blocks performance together with its back plate.Wanna see how the D-tek block looks like installed in an i7 set up (retention kit).


Duxx said:


> Very nice rig, very nice photography.. very damn sexy.


Thankz


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> HK block



+1 on that


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, I have to go with CP and Assassin. I own the HK block and love that thing to death. Very nice cooler and all around better chose then the Dtek IMHO. Unless you can get a Acrylic top to show everything off! lol


----------



## HammerON (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice build. Attention to detail is amazing


----------



## [DGK] (Jul 31, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I have to go with CP and Assassin. I own the HK block and love that thing to death. Very nice cooler and all around better chose then the Dtek IMHO. Unless you can get a Acrylic top to show everything off! lol



I Bought both ^_^ should be here next week *,..,*
O'yea saw yer project log,its Epic and long pro status man,t'was soo long..made me go to the Liquor store to grab some beer and go sit @ the balcony while reading yer Project log.
I'm doin' the sleevin now.Will upload pics once its done-


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 31, 2009)

[DGK] said:


> I Bought both ^_^ should be here next week *,..,*
> O'yea saw yer project log,its Epic and long pro status man,t'was soo long..made me go to the Liquor store to grab some beer and go sit @ the balcony while reading yer Project log.
> I'm doin' the sleevin now.Will upload pics once its done-



I'll have to get with a friend, and fellow TPu'er to see if he's still going to try and do the Acrylic top for the Heatkiller.. I have his Dtek one and love the look. 

Yeah, I've seem to have made a huge project log out of nothing.. But, love to hear what people think about. No matter how crazy it may sound. You learn ton's from making a project log. I've learned that from that one. Oh, and you know you love my Mock up 

Sleeving took some time to get use to.. Not that it's hard, but just a pain... I kept on strippin' the wire then trying to sleeve it... lol.. 

Best of luck


----------



## Howard (Jul 31, 2009)

yo bro!
personally i think HeatKiller will be better, in design and spec according to your RIG feel!
will make it more, techy and decepticonist! lol ..
unless u might consider Koolance CPU350 Acetal.
am using it, OC to 4.3Ghz idle at 37-38'c full load at 45-50'c
it's summer here in HK extremely hot like 30'c, maybe could be better during the winter!


----------



## [DGK] (Jul 31, 2009)

Yo,Howard ma'man,That Corsair Obsidian 800D chassis is ballin' Black interior,simple n elegant look outside,Def a feminine look.Your temps @ full load is pro,combined with that summer temp there in HK.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 31, 2009)

[DGK] said:


> Yo,Howard ma'man,That Corsair Obsidian 800D chassis is ballin' Black interior,cimple n elegean look outside,Def a feminine look.Your temps @ full load is pro,combined with that summer temp there in HK.



also the price is too steep for me around $400


----------



## [DGK] (Aug 1, 2009)

Ye guys know where to get a P-clip Kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





online? -i prefer Canada site,or any particular automotive stores ye guys know?

Sleeving is Halfway done............
.......................
Halway done with the 24 pin Mobo cable 9/24..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2009)

[DGK] said:


> Ye guys know where to get a P-clip Kit http://www.vehicle-wiring-products.eu/VWP-onlinestore/cableclips/photo/xk.jpgonline? -i prefer Canada site,or any particular automotive stores ye guys know?
> 
> Sleeving is Halfway done............
> .......................
> Halway done with the 24 pin Mobo cable 9/24..



I got some at my local home depot.  Hope that helps, however they are plastic or something similar.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 1, 2009)

wow!


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2009)

[DGK] said:


> Ye guys know where to get a P-clip Kit http://www.vehicle-wiring-products.eu/VWP-onlinestore/cableclips/photo/xk.jpgonline? -i prefer Canada site,or any particular automotive stores ye guys know?
> 
> Sleeving is Halfway done............
> .......................
> Halway done with the 24 pin Mobo cable 9/24..



I'll ask my wholesaler.


----------



## [DGK] (Aug 5, 2009)

*Braiding*

*All Braided up*

Thanks to MDPC-X And Boss Nils










*Braided Corsair*






































Shots Done By Andrea.


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 5, 2009)

love that sleeving


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, that's some good sleeving DGK.

 

no wonder it took so long.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Wow, that's some good sleeving DGK.
> 
> 
> 
> no wonder it took so long.



I had missed the pics at first.  Just saw them now, lovely!!!  Matching colors


----------



## [DGK] (Aug 7, 2009)

Is there any way i can paint the top base To Anodized Black? if so what type/kind of paint?

i need to know how to paint the topside.


















Shots by me


----------



## [DGK] (Aug 7, 2009)

In EVGA



> ORIGINAL: nascasho
> 
> Holy crap I think this machine is going to turn into the jesus rig. If there was any case I would die for this would be one of them... (Need to air cool.)





> ORIGINAL: nascasho
> 
> Just standing there looks like it's saying "WTF YOU LOOKING AT?"



I was like, "Tru dat Tru dat"


----------



## DrOctopus (Aug 7, 2009)

Really, really nice setup. I love the sleeving. Btw what are gonna do with that poor gtx2XX (gtx260? for physx?) card sandwiched between the two 295's lol, are you gonna wc that too!!? or just take it out?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2009)

my oh my!  Love the blocks.  But don't know how you can paint them bro, sorry


----------



## [DGK] (Aug 7, 2009)

DrOctopus said:


> Really, really nice setup. I love the sleeving. Btw what are gonna do with that poor gtx2XX (gtx260? for physx?) card sandwiched between the two 295's lol, are you gonna wc that too!!? or just take it out?


Thanx bro,
its a GTX 260 bro,yep its a Dedicated physx card,im not gonna watercool it since it will mess up the loop pattern for the quad 295s,if only they're 295 Co-op (single PCB) i would WC the 260 (step up maybe?) I got some idea from my co-workers quad 295 loop.



Chicken Patty said:


> my oh my!  Love the blocks.  But don't know how you can paint them bro, sorry



Hey zup bro,I just got an Idea how to make the SB/NB block black.
I listed this http://www.mnpctech.com/Black_Vinyl_Film.htmlBlack vinyl film.




I have to confirm 1st if it will affect the blocks perfo.My theory is it won't.will it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2009)

[DGK] said:


> Thanx bro,
> its a GTX 260 bro,yep its a Dedicated physx card,im not gonna watercool it since it will mess up the loop pattern for the quad 295s,if only they're 295 Co-op (single PCB) i would WC the 260 (step up maybe?) I got some idea from my co-workers quad 295 loop.
> 
> 
> ...



thats not a bad idea, I really don't see how it can hurt its performance either.


----------



## [DGK] (Aug 8, 2009)

*Sleeve gallery and randomness*

some test cable routing,this is only tempo,need P-clamps so bad and i need to replace the white pin housings (idk what theyre called).

Ignore the random mesh grille,Blame Andrea for that.

Shots are taken by Andrea.






*Various areas that needs P-clips*






























*Body shot*


















*Randomness*






------------Waiting for parts from PPC and MNPCtech.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow, i'd love to braid my Silverstone. Worried it'd void the warranty though...

Excellent work man, great camera skills too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

very nice job bro, it would have been just lovely if you could have organized the back a bitmore, but regardless great job


----------



## MKmods (Aug 9, 2009)

like others mentioned beautiful picts


----------



## [DGK] (Aug 9, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Wow, i'd love to braid my Silverstone. Worried it'd void the warranty though...
> 
> Excellent work man, great camera skills too.



Thanks you could Braid the Case's wires and if u end up into some troubles and end up RMA-ing it u could juz unbraid it.They wont notice it right? I think so



Chicken Patty said:


> very nice job bro, it would have been just lovely if you could have organized the back a bitmore, but regardless great job





MKmods said:


> like others mentioned beautiful picts




Hey guyz thankz,

@CP yea man im in desperate need for P-Clipz haha.But those Cable mgmt @ the back is just a test routing.Thankz for the comment tho.Will upload loads of Pics sooner or later,its juz that theres lots of birthdays to attend to this month.so lots of Partying n stuff goin on atm.Gimme like 1 1/2 month.Sorry for teh delay guyz.But shipment from PPC should be here next week.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

[DGK] said:


> Thanks you could Braid the Case's wires and if u end up into some troubles and end up RMA-ing it u could juz unbraid it.They wont notice it right? I think so
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't Worry I don't plan on going anywhere


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, don't worry about making sure this build gets done right now... If you do that, you'll run into a lot more problems. 

Looking good.


----------



## AndreaSilverEye (Aug 10, 2009)

Just A Random Shot


----------



## Howard (Aug 28, 2009)

hey bro! nice to see your progress there, sorry for late reply, just finished my hi-season job, tiring month..

yea, as suggested, dun get too hurry finishing it, it takes time and patience..
i suggest you do it calmly, especially re-arranging wires route, it's crucial!!!

i sense you got a dreams to join up MDPC, no? hehe..

anyways, good luck to ur build bro! i know it's been tiring, especially sleevin' while yawning! lol..
ah yea, a lil suggestion, when u r sleeving, don't hesitate to cover the cable until it stuck to the socket..

why don't u post some pics of your new looping???
see if we can give some more opinions to you..
cuz am also learning to how build a good dual loop system,
and please remember, this is a lil problem i just encountered, pay attention to your reservoir, get a bigger load like 250ml at least! and make sure u got fresh inlet air! but also don't forget radgrillz to keep your rig clean from dust!!! anyway just spend more time in air flow design, then u will know it!!!

tell u what i just got the all sparks (autobot badge), planning next RIG (by mid of 2010) based on Corsair 800D (as u said feminine hehe) maybe comes with future hi-end eVGA mobo, 6 or 8 cores CPU, GT-300 quad SLI? watch out decepticon!!! we're on the way to save earth!!! lol .. 

peace out!


----------



## [DGK] (Aug 29, 2009)

Yo Dude its EFFIN good to see ya Back man,ye ye im still around here Lurking.

Man I really apreciate you Pro Status suggestions and opinions man,I will apply those suggestions gladly.

About the sleeving yea i got a lil' lazy right there man specially the 24pins-#12th (2wires in 1 socket ) wire snapped outta socket pin and have to use Lethal force using a Long nose Pliers accurately to Crimp the pins back.Took me 5+hrs.

About the Looping i have decided to Go Single Loop.
Save those Pro Status Looping Ideas for later Brother,I've got a BIG ONE comin next month.

Bro really Apreciate you Supa' Pro Status Suggestions.

Ill Resume This Project by Mid September.
And Theorized to be finished by the End of Nov.

Bill Owen (MNPCtech) is not responding to my E-mails regarding my Custom Order.
Everythin isn't just enough eh?


----------



## Howard (Aug 29, 2009)

cool bru, can't wait to see your further progress..

ah alrite, single loop u finally chose there. might save u a lot of trouble hehe..
but dun forget to takecare the reservoir, it's crucial!!! trust me, u dun wanna re-loop again once found somethin' went wrong.. so precaution!!!

but u paid a lot attention to details!!! i hv faith on u bru!!!

god bless ya!!! haha..

peace out!!!


----------



## [DGK] (Aug 30, 2009)

*PPC Shipment*

*Water Devourers*






















*Water Purgers*






















Thats all for now,


Were still Waiting for the Radiator.

Lol at Andrea,Shes supposed to upload these pics cuz shes the one who took the shots.But the notice "need to wait for administrators to approve post"

More pics @ our *Gallery*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2009)

man, great choice of parts, I wanna get that top for my pump too!  How does it look in person compared to the pics?


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 30, 2009)

love the mod so far, but is the tt in Illuminatti intentional?


----------



## [DGK] (Aug 30, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> love the mod so far, but is the tt in Illuminatti intentional?



The "TT" in Illuminatti is intended,Im not religious,The name Came from a Medieval Ceremonial/Ritual Sword used to kill a Rival Clans newborn babies in Mogadishu,Somalia.



Chicken Patty said:


> man, great choice of parts, I wanna get that top for my pump too!  How does it look in person compared to the pics?



Thanks Bro,The Top is the "Silver Shining" model its a Bling but when in REAL close up u can see some flaws,like the Milling machines tracks etc.Overall its still nice.

Here Take a Closer Look the Image is Large enuf to spot some


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 30, 2009)

[DGK] said:


> The "TT" in Illuminatti is intended,Im not religious,The name Came from a Medieval Ceremonial/Ritual Sword used to kill a Rival Clans newborn babies in Mogadishu,Somalia.



That is pretty interesting.


----------



## AndreaSilverEye (Aug 31, 2009)

*MNPCTech Smuggle Cost*

Hello,

3x custom made 120mm fan rings "unpainted" @ $125.00  =  $375.00
1x 120mm Round Hole Fan Grills @ 3.99
2x 24" x 15" Matte Black Film @ 9.99 = $19.98

Subtotal = $398.97
UPS, estimate 3 - 7 business days to B.C. = $82.75
Total = $481.72

6 - 8 week turnaround after receiving full payment before order ships

You will be emailed your UPS tracking information after your custom made parts are finished (6 - 8 weeks) and have been shipped.

Thank you!
Bill Owen
Mnpctech.com


Epic Radiator Mod coming.And a Grueling wait T_T,...
Those Fan Rings are monsters! Cant wait to see em! 6-8 weeks processing OMGBBQSauce Epic wait BIG TIME!


----------



## codyjansen (Aug 31, 2009)

i love it except the way that the mobo goes in that case.

i have a question, how can you afford all that?


----------



## AndreaSilverEye (Sep 1, 2009)

codyjansen said:


> i love it except the way that the mobo goes in that case.
> 
> i have a question, how can you afford all that?



-Thanks,The 90d Mobo turn really helps for the looping idea we've got.
-2 Persons are funding this,Me and my BF,after all this is our build.


----------



## legends84 (Sep 1, 2009)

cool pics..you got all your stuff already??


----------



## [DGK] (Sep 1, 2009)

No man,

still need new Compression fittings for the new Tubing i have 1/2 ID - 3/4 OD,Radiator, etc.
heres the list;

6x Enermax "Everest"-Twister Bearing Silent Temp Control 120mm Fan w/ Blue LED - Sleeved
1x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL2 120mmx25mm Ultra Quiet Fan-1500 RPM-21 dBA - Sleeved
Watercool HEATKILLER® Backplate LGA1366
Bitspower BP-D5TOP-BK - D5/MCP655 MOD Top - Acetal
2x Feser Limited Edition "Monsta" 420/360 Xchanger Triple 140mm Xtreme Performance Radiator

Overall Estimate is $650+ USD will be getting them @ Sept. 15th prolly

After That All is set.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 1, 2009)

Man, I gotta wait till you update to know whats happen! Damn! lol.. Glad the stuff from PPC came in for ya man! Can't wait for the MNPCTech stuff to come in!!! Man, this is going to be sweet!

First thing that came to my head when I read Illuminatti, wasn't what the name means in history.. But the Marvel arch that they did a few years back for the summer.. Showing the 4 Illuminatti of the Marvel Universe... Lol.. Love me some comics!


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 1, 2009)

THIS...is art

very nice job


----------



## [DGK] (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pic renewed*

*Pictures in first page renewed,.*

Lol bored and losing patience waiting for the parts to arrive.

(Bill Owen's e-mail to me) (MNPCtech)

Andrea,

When I made these grills for my PC, I had 2 recessed .5" diameter holes made in the side of each grill for flexible wire loom tubing (photos attached) You would have to glue the tubing in.

Do you want this done to your grills too? or eliminate them

Also, what are your plans for finishing them, Just leave as bare aluminum or paint?

Please get back to me asap, the mill will be open to run these sooner than I predicted.

Thanks, Bill


Theyre bout the Fan Rings


----------



## skylamer (Sep 8, 2009)

You are an animal................... !       bro gj!


----------



## StrongPimp (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice Job!  I give it a 10/10!

You make me wanna save up a month or 2 and make a monster pc myself lol. Great job!


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't follow many project threads, but this one is a must! 

And the fact that your gf is your partner on this is seriously cool.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 8, 2009)

+1  On All That! :d


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> I don't follow many project threads, but this one is a must!
> 
> And the fact that your gf is your partner on this is seriously cool.



that just made this log even cooler!


----------



## [DGK] (Sep 9, 2009)

WHOA! just WHOA!. yo yo thanks for the encouragement packed with appraisals. (spellcheck)

sorry for slow updates.

Lifestyles is eating us couples atm.

yo yo thanks again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

[DGK] said:


> WHOA! just WHOA!. yo yo thanks for the encouragement packed with appraisals. (spellcheck)
> 
> sorry for slow updates.
> 
> ...



  Lifestles are eating everybody!  Take your time, I don't plan on going no where you know


----------



## legends84 (Sep 9, 2009)

cant wait to see this complete.... this is a real pro..


----------



## AndreaSilverEye (Sep 9, 2009)

6 x  	Enermax "Everest"-Twister Bearing Silent Temp Control 120mm Fan w/ Blue LED - Sleeved
  - Sleeve Color: Black
  - Heatshrink Color: Black 	$101.70
1 x 	*** HOT *** SilverStone SST-CLEARCMOS PCI Bracket with CMOS Reset Button 	$9.99
1 x 	Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL2 120mmx25mm Ultra Quiet Fan-1500 RPM-21 dBA - Sleeved
  - Sleeve Color: Black
  - Heatshrink Color: Black 	$15.95
1 x 	*** HOT *** Watercool HEATKILLER® Backplate LGA1366 	$9.95
1 x 	Bitspower BP-D5TOP-BK - D5/MCP655 MOD Top - Acetal 	$42.95
1 x 	Bitspower RAD Support I 	$14.99
1 x 	*** HOT *** Feser Limited Edition "Monsta" 420/360 Xchanger Triple 140mm Xtreme Performance Radiator
  - Fitting Size: No Fittings 	$259.95
1 x 	Bitspower Mesh Radguard 360 (3 x 120mm) - Black Aluminum 	$39.95
2 x 	3M Scotch 4010 Industrial Strength Double Sided Mounting Tape 	$11.90
Sub-Total: 	$507.33
United Parcel Service (1 x 20.20lbs) (Canada Standard): 	$37.24
Total: 	$544.57

PPC Shipment Coming this 16th.

After that we can start measuring Tubes,hole drillings,etc..so much work needs 2 be done.


----------



## legends84 (Sep 9, 2009)

AndreaSilverEye said:


> 6 x  	Enermax "Everest"-Twister Bearing Silent Temp Control 120mm Fan w/ Blue LED - Sleeved
> - Sleeve Color: Black
> - Heatshrink Color: Black 	$101.70
> 1 x 	*** HOT *** SilverStone SST-CLEARCMOS PCI Bracket with CMOS Reset Button 	$9.99
> ...



cool.....


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 9, 2009)

holy shit i could build a good PC with that cash but this is ganna be sick, cant wait till the 16th


----------



## [DGK] (Sep 15, 2009)

Yo wassup been a long time since i posted here in my Thread.

I got a Big one coming next week.I've already gutted Illuminatti and its all ready for WB attachment and Tube measurements.Ill be uploading revisionary tubing pics soon(Loads o pics *thanks to our Photographer "ASE"*)

Big one comin a real big one,stanby and brace yo.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 15, 2009)

Can't wait my man! 

Tell the misses, that I'll be waiting for the pictures also!


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 15, 2009)

yes 

please include picts of it gutted and like incremental photos as you are putting it together


----------



## [DGK] (Sep 15, 2009)

wiil do man just got addicted to Metal Gear Solid 4 Online atm so....ima be busy pawning atm.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 15, 2009)

hahah ok man, but dont give up on the mod


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 15, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> hahah ok man, but dont give up on the mod



After talking with the misses, ASE, I don't think he'd stop this mod by just videogames alone! Meaning... He's very driven to finish the mod.. Both of them are!


----------



## [DGK] (Sep 15, 2009)

LOL ASE's Into anime Nowadays,Shes Watching Claymore,Elfen Lied.Ghost in the Shell (complete),And loads of Drama/Romance Animes.

She watched this Anime Appleseed Ex Machina and i was like WTF u watchin? and i looked and i was like HOLY what anime is that O_O.

She Cant touch my PS3 lol cuz im Playing MGO,so shes stuck on her laptop watching and downloading streaming ANimes.

Yes we are Techy.its our way or relaxing and stressing out after a hard day of work/school.

lets get off topic for now lol.Its my thread anyway.


----------



## [DGK] (Sep 18, 2009)

*Radiator Sneak peak*

*1-1/4" thick, 6061 aluminum. 6.5" O.D front intakes*

I'm going to powder coat (anodized or matte) these tomm.















*Feser Monsta Radiator with Rings and fans attached (revisionary)*


































The NB Fans will be the exhaust and the Enermax fans will be the intakes.
Enermax fans will be painted Black tomm.

Thats it for now.

More pics at my Galerry


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

dude they look great man, masterpiece!


Looking forward to seeing them after the powder coating


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks for the update....
looking great!


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 18, 2009)

wow looks amazing dude, thats ganna be a hell of a sexy computer!

I would go with matte powdercoat but thats just me, I love matte black


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> wow looks amazing dude, thats ganna be a hell of a sexy computer!
> 
> I would go with matte powdercoat but thats just me, I love matte black



I love matte too!  I would go with it too!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 18, 2009)

Looking good man. Glad to see its in for ya! Where's my IM saying it was in!??


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I love matte too!  I would go with it too!



that makes three of us!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 18, 2009)

WOW ~ That Feser Monsta Radiator looks awesome


----------



## [DGK] (Sep 18, 2009)

Too bad i didnt get the chance to sneak and paint the rings at work,it was a busy day at work and My boss is working with the powder coater.

Yea ill go with Matte Black.

Thanks for the Comments



Cold Storm said:


> Looking good man. Glad to see its in for ya! Where's my IM saying it was in!??



you were offline when it came in lol.

O yea how do you paint on a Plastic surface? does it need any primer?And do i have to paint the Fans while theyre on or paint it wile its off?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

[DGK] said:


> Too bad i didnt get the chance to sneak and paint the rings at work,it was a busy day at work and My boss is working with the powder coater.
> 
> Yea ill go with Matte Black.
> 
> ...



yay for Matte Black


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 19, 2009)

Ahh, the boss was in.. dang it!!

Can't wait to see the finish on them.. 

tell Andrea to just hop in on Anime Nation... We have been talking about fall season and other things.


----------



## AndreaSilverEye (Sep 22, 2009)

*MATTEEEEEEEEEEE BLACKZ!!!!*

BBQSauce!






















I painted it LOL! I came over to Adrians work and no ones at teh Powder Coating booth,so i took teh chance.

Teh Employees there was like giving me this look like theres something in my face lol?
When i went to teh Washroom i saw my face its like Batman's mi face is filled wit black powder.

The paint is kinda poppy,I overcooked it in the oven...o well lol it still lokz nice rightz?!:shadedshu


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 22, 2009)

It looks sweet lady! Sure does. Glad to see that you where able to do it finally! Wish Adrian would of took a picture. I'd  at it! 

Hey, as for the overcooking. As long as it looks sweet, as it does not, who cares!?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

"Drools"

matte black FTW, they are matte black right?


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah yo matte black FTFW! that looks awesome, beyond awesome!


----------

